# Baby chick poop



## Amaranewb (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi! Im new in this chicken business. I have a 9 week old chick that is pooping creamy color . He’s overall active. Sometimes sleep in day. But i guess that because of immense heat in south asia. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a hard one. Peeps will sleep during the day just like young children do. 

Is it eating anything different from the others? Sometimes food will have an effect on fecal color. It can be an indicator of an internal problem but only time would tell you that.


----------



## Amaranewb (Aug 20, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's a hard one. Peeps will sleep during the day just like young children do.
> 
> Is it eating anything different from the others? Sometimes food will have an effect on fecal color. It can be an indicator of an internal problem but only time would tell you that.


he’s very active when he’s up. N love to eat new new things. Hes on starter feed but i have parrots too that eat millets. He eats that too. Its his favourite i make sure ground is entirely clean. Cleans it every day so they don’t eat anything foul. N clean the poop sheet thrice a day.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When they are this young there is very little we can do. We can treat for cocci but I don't see that in his droppings and we can treat for injuries but much beyond that we're handicapped. 

If this is an internal organ failure it make itself known in the near future. I would just watch to see if anything changes.


----------



## Amaranewb (Aug 20, 2021)

robin416 said:


> When they are this young there is very little we can do. We can treat for cocci but I don't see that in his droppings and we can treat for injuries but much beyond that we're handicapped.
> 
> If this is an internal organ failure it make itself known in the near future. I would just watch to see if anything changes.


Thank you for the help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would you let me know how this turns out?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Amaranewb said:


> Hi! Im new in this chicken business. I have a 9 week old chick that is pooping creamy color . He’s overall active. Sometimes sleep in day. But i guess that because of immense heat in south asia. PLEASE HELP!!


Could you post a picture of the chick? If he is acting right, eating and drinking, it may be just what he is eating. Birds get upset stomachs just as we do.


----------

